# Your opinions please!



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

Question here:

The place I'm at charges 15 an hour to us the room, twice a week. It'll come out to 135 a month. For almost a yr, about 1,500. Being a member there to lift would run me 367 a year. Granted, I take in the money for my class, and all I have to do is pay up front at the beginning of the month, plus my ins, which runs 175 a year. But at least, my room is reserved for me. If I don't show due to illness, I still gotta pay, so I better show , hell or high water. They do take in any calls that come in ,and will direct the prospective student to me, and try to support me. So in essence, it's cheap to be a member, but costs loads to use the room. The 1st month I got free.

Question, does all this make fiscal sense? Is this a good deal, or should I look else where?

Thanks


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

If it suits you, it is fine.  $135/month aint bad rent, unless you are bringing in $120 a month....Then you should consider re-working your contract.  

Do they give this price to anyone who comes in to rent, or are you getting abreak because of the dedicated room reservation over a period of time?  That is a bargaining chip, if they haven't given concessions yet.  

A commercial place will cost $1000/month or more depending on size and location.  So 135 don't sound bad.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Question here:
> 
> The place I'm at charges 15 an hour to us the room, twice a week. It'll come out to 135 a month. For almost a yr, about 1,500. Being a member there to lift would run me 367 a year. Granted, I take in the money for my class, and all I have to do is pay up front at the beginning of the month, plus my ins, which runs 175 a year. But at least, my room is reserved for me. If I don't show due to illness, I still gotta pay, so I better show , hell or high water. They do take in any calls that come in ,and will direct the prospective student to me, and try to support me. So in essence, it's cheap to be a member, but costs loads to use the room. The 1st month I got free.
> ...



Ricardo,

To do the *Math*  I would require more inputs. Such as the number of students? the amount you charge per month to each student?

Then I can break it down for you.

Currently I have $1,500 Rent + $175 Insurance and + $367 Member =  $2, 042Total.

$2,042 / 12 Months = $170.17

So if you have 4 students then you need to charge them 
170.17 / 4 = $42.55

I hopes this helps you out 

Honestly, I am trying to help you my brother.

Now A questions back at you. Where do you get the Insurance, and what does it cover?
:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

i was curious about the insurace as well.....sounds like a supplement you are paying for the gym's carrier.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ricardo,
> 
> To do the Math  I would require more inputs. Such as the number of students? the amount you charge per month to each student?
> ...



They leave it up to me what I charge, which is 48 a mo. I only have one at the moment, and it's hell getting people. My ins is from Sportsfitness.com, and it's for 1 million, and for mainly Personal Trainer Ins.

Tracys also has no association fees, and we do not charge for testing.

Thanks:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *If it suits you, it is fine.  $135/month aint bad rent, unless you are bringing in $120 a month....Then you should consider re-working your contract.
> 
> Do they give this price to anyone who comes in to rent, or are you getting abreak because of the dedicated room reservation over a period of time?  That is a bargaining chip, if they haven't given concessions yet.
> ...



I think the price (15 an hr) is for everyone.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *i was curious about the insurace as well.....sounds like a supplement you are paying for the gym's carrier. *



I don't think so. I had to go out and get it on my own. Master Al reffered me to these people. He uses it also.:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

before making your loyal student pay for it all....make a serious out of pocket effort on marketing......invest in a program....take a class.....do something....  

Numbers make the business work.  You can teach what YOU like, but if people aren't buying, then it is worthless.  Match up your likes/abilities, with what people are looking for (fitness, self defense, competition) and blend the two....but really put some upfront cash into marketing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2003)

Some marketing tips:

See my article in this months MT Mag.

If I dont have you listed on the schools page, let me know and I'll add a 1 liner for ya.

Hit a local office store (office max, depot, staples) and see if they still have the 1000 cards for $10-15 thing.  Pass em out like crazy.  Goto meets, the library (stuff em in a few, note I said a few, martial arts books or mags at local libraries).  Ask the gym folks if you can leave a small stack by the door, and if they might be willing to give 1 card to each member when they renew or pay.

:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

meet everyone you can meet.  Every friend who introduces you to someone else......every one your parents know.....everyone....give them a card.....leave them on the dinner table at the resturant when you leave....leave some at the register where you pay....etc.  Let everyone see them.  Cheap easy way to get your name noticed.  You don't need color or much on the card....Contact name and phone number, along with very brief description of your system/style.


----------



## kkbb (Jul 7, 2003)

The way I see it is...

You said:
"They leave it up to me what I charge, which is 48 a mo. I only have one at the moment, and it's hell getting people."

The problem you are going to have, is the facility you have chosen.  The age of people joining fitness clubs is usually 20yrs to 40 yrs.... with all the intention of being fit.  They pay their memberships, go for a few months with good intentions, then back to the couch.  Turn around starts to becomes a real problem for you and the club.  If they are tired of the club, how are you going to hold them there? 

So, now you are going to ask for $48 / month on top of what they are paying.  I doubt the club is going to activley promote you when they would rather have the $48 /month.  They are charging approx. $30/month and you want $48/month.  That's almost $80/month...not within alot of people's budjet.  This limits your market.

Speaking of limiting markets...I assume there is no chidren at this club.  A huge market that you will miss.  I can easily get chidren to my dojo.  It's the adults 18ys + that I have to grind to get.  If it were not for the children...I would have closed my dojo a long time ago.  They may require huge bottles of tylonol for the headaches but they are the future kenpoist's and their parents are willing to pay for quality instruction.  The age bracket that you are limited to is tough.  They are busy with their lives, starting to have children, job changing, etc....  

Although the rent etc. seems reasonable, I see a real problem for growth.  Whether you have 1 or 5 students, the time teaching is the same.  Little renumeration if any and very little "light at the end of the tunnel" so to speak.

My recommendation to you is try private in home lessons until you build up enough student base to take on a commercial setting.

You asked:
"Question, does all this make fiscal sense? Is this a good deal, or should I look else where?"

I would.  but, that's just me.

I could go on and on here but I won't.  I hope this helps.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kkbb _
> *The way I see it is...
> 
> You said:
> ...



Yes, I see the problem, and my main focus is to try and get outsiders there. I don't expect to get any of those people. Also true, they won't want to pay more, if they're already there.

I could teach kids, but I have to be responsible for them if after, parents fail to show up, and I feel with the weightlifters there, it puts a cramp on their operation there.

I did "Personal Trainning" at home at one time, and really did better, in several ways. Now, If I can convince my wife to let me  do it, since she ain't crazy about strangers being in our home.

Thanks for your input!.:asian:


----------



## jukado1 (Jul 7, 2003)

just a quick thought,  you might try to have a one time free self-defense seminair, possibly for one just for the ladies, and give yourself enough lead time to get a small write up in the newspaper, by having a good womans group, parents will spread the word about you.  if that works out, try one for children. by having a special kids seminair you will get your name out in front of the public.  you also might re-evaluate what your teaching,  if your trying to teach basic, triditional martial arts is that what is going to build your student base?  probibly not, students wanting a triditional system are more likely to first check out a karate school.  good luck, train hard, train smart.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

BTW
my gym charges $35/hour for the first hour, and $30 for each additional hour, per day, for use of their aerobics room.  Your price you are paying isn't too bad.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I did "Personal Trainning" at home at one time, and really did better, in several ways. Now, If I can convince my wife to let me  do it, since she ain't crazy about strangers being in our home.
> *



Maybe look into other facilities that have spare open space, perhaps ones that are only open part of the time.  For example, church basements, school gymnasiums, dance studios, gymnastic studios, day care facilities, city buildings, etc.

A local school near me held classes at the high school for several years, saving up enough money to build their own 5000 sf building.

WhiteBirch


----------



## kkbb (Jul 8, 2003)

Thought I might share something that has been very succesful:

I've used a coupon that says  "2 lessons free", which is imprinted on a dark border in white, then on the insdie of the coupon it says "Try us out - 2 weeks of lessons only $39 and get a free uniform"  Make sure you have a picture of a student in the ad.  Could be newspaper , Yp, flyers, etc...  Works awesome!  Once you have the student for a couple lessons free, you show them some real low level but cool stuff to get their interest, plus basics..etc.. then put them on the two week trial (give them their uniform but not thier belt, let them come in t-shirt for two weeks) as the next logical step.  DON'T skip it, and don't tell them the monthly $ yet.  Take the two weeks to coddle them, don't over work them to the point that they think it is to tuff, just build that teacher student bond, get them excited about what they are in for!  Then at the end of the two week trial, sit them down and sell them the rest of the deal.  By then you should not have a problem getting them to sign on for a full year.

The big mistakes people as instructors make is, because they are not sales people!  People have to see the value in what you offer if you expect them to stay with you.  Keep in mind, they physicaly recieve nothing but sore muscles from you!  It makes no difference to the average person what art you do, it's how you present your self and your program.  You can't entise people to stay until they get a taste for what you do.  They have to be confortable with you, and know that they will be well looked after!
The ad and the martial art is the easy part...its the other stuff we have to do do to get the student is the hard part.


----------



## CanuckMA (Jan 15, 2004)

My school uses the local community centre. Low overhead, plus a lot of traffic with kids all the time. we have posters in the CC. People go to the library and they see it. We also leave the gym doors open when we train so that people see us training.


----------



## drunken mistress (Jan 29, 2004)

I train beneath an Irish pub. The space comes free to the sensei and we each pay 5 Euros as students. The only snag is the floor is always filthy so you come away with black feet. Occasionally bar-tenders wonder through with crates from the cellar. There have been several occasions when they were almost hit by someone near the cellar door who was mid-punch or mid-kick. Also when we do any self-defense moves as opposed to karate we have to help our partners down gently as there are no mats.
Fiona


----------

